# Must Have Been Dreaming Of A White Thanksgiving....



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My house had a nice blanket of white this morning.... More snow than we had last X-mas....
HAVE A GREAT DAY !!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My house had a nice blanket of white this morning.... More snow than we had last X-mas....


Mine, too.









My back yard.









Looking across the street at the neighbor's.

And it's still snowing!

Mark


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great pic's guys.....It's 60* here and the DW and I are headed out for a bike ride. Love the snow though. It sure makes for a beautiful setting.......

Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Snow is TEXAS?????

You know this is Thanksgiving Day and not April Fools...right?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Hope you guys enjoy it. We live so close to the coast that it is rare for us to see snow. I always enjoy seeing it even if it is in pictures or on Tv during a football game.

Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

60 degrees in NJ and snow in Texas on Thanksgiving. Somehow I do not think that trend will last long


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

You have more snow in TX than we do here in MI!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the view. Although we can't go swimming, we still have our windows open and we're enjoying the fresh air, even at night. It's now 11:15 PM and it's 72°. Snow is best viewed in pictures and on television.







Well, someone has to do it right? Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks for the view. Although we can't go swimming, we still have our windows open and we're enjoying the fresh air, even at night. It's now 11:15 PM and it's 72°. Snow is best viewed in pictures and on television.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I could not agree with you more. IMHO snow is to be viewed from a distance, NOT to be lived in!

I'll take cutting grass over shoveling snow anyday!

I hope everyone had a great Turkey Day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Thanks for the view. Although we can't go swimming, we still have our windows open and we're enjoying the fresh air, even at night. It's now 11:15 PM and it's 72°. Snow is best viewed in pictures and on television.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I could not agree with you more. I*MHO snow is to be viewed from a distance, NOT to be lived in!*

I'll take cutting grass over shoveling snow anyday!

I hope everyone had a great Turkey Day.
[/quote]

Snow is like the In-Laws...ok to go visit, but fun to be able to pack up and leave it behind when you want to.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Beautiful. My 12-yr old son said to put a big "L" for Loser on his forehead 'cause he wants to see some snow... Hey, ya never know Georgia might have a snow day this year ... but we'll prolly have to wait until Jan - March.

C-


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Our snow is melting here in Anchorage, AK and we've been enjoying 40+ degree temps!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What is that stuff?


----------

